# WW 9 Days Old Plus Set-up!!



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 30, 2007)

This is my second grow and this is what I am trying. 16 out of 20 WW germinated and are 9 days old in these pictures. I have 10 Northern Lights germinated but just put in soil yesterday. 5 out of 20 free seeds that came with order germinated, not sure what they will be. I think the free seeds are very old not much luck with them.
Soil -75% Fox Farm Ocean Forest  15% MG Starter Soil and -10% Perlite 
Lighting  I have 3 - 400 watt MH that switch to HPS running 2 now.
Nutrients All Fox Farm products with a chart on how to add at proper times of Vegetation and Flowering.
*Any suggestions would be appreciated *​


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2007)

Everything looks nice and set up man, got plety of vent. and looke like you got your ducks in a row. Gonna follow this one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*Whats up mang. Sounds and looks like your off to a great start. Got your babies going along with a nice set up. I see lots of bud in the future with this grow. Much GREEN MOJO coming your way. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 30, 2007)

Great setup! Looks like you've done your homework before starting...have to admire you for that alone. Good luck!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 2, 2007)

Day 12 I toped all the WW so the others can catch up. My Northern Lights not going as good as the Widow. The other Freebies prety sad. I'll give them a few days and see what they look like. I will post more pics @ 2 weeks.


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice setup you got there. looks like you have some good times to look forward to.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 4, 2007)

WW 2 weeks old today. Transplanted to 8" pot yesterday. Made the first topping the other day will do one more in about a week or so. Want to try and get 4 colas per plant. Transplanted soil = 85% Fox Farm 15% perlite. My Nothern Lights not catching up?? They look bad any suggestions. I have 2 pics of free seed that came with order. Anyone know what they might be? 
By the way I raised my lights to take these pictures. 









*THE NEXT 2 PICTURES MYSTERY PLANTS??:confused2: *

*

*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 4, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> I have 2 pics of free seed that came with order. Anyone know what they might be?


 
Yes, I can tell you with no doubt what-so-ever that you have two very healthy looking marijuana plants there!

At first, I thought maybe rutabaga or corn, but now I'm sure!


hehe


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, I can tell you with no doubt what-so-ever that you have two very healthy looking marijuana plants there!
> 
> At first, I thought maybe rutabaga or corn, but now I'm sure!
> 
> ...


Lol! Man are you sure you haven't grown before? Those look Fantabulous!


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 4, 2007)

NICE DUDE,
  I see your vented to your attic,(smart), and your plants look like the happiest I've seen. You must be telling them bedtime stories huh ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 8, 2007)

The small plants are NL one week behind. The WW is 18 days into VEG. There is 3 of the free seeds that came with the order that are doing ok.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 8, 2007)

Short and bushy...just like I like them! Good job.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks bomb I raised the lighting a little today want them to strech out some.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 10, 2007)

Day 21 on the WW. Started 3 Tbl/gal FF grow Big. I have been adding the FF Big Bloom from week one @ 2 Tbl/gal. All my plants are in 8" pots. I have to water every day. They seem to be getting root bound. If you look @ my lighting they all fit. I would like to sex befor transplanting so they get good light. I plan on 3 gallon pots. Guess I started to many @ one time. *ANY SUGGESTIONS??  *The other plants are northern Lights one week behind.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 15, 2007)

Well i raised my lights today and transplanted into 12" pots. I am going to start to flower this Sunday. Here is a few pictures of what I hope is all *GIRLS.*:woohoo:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice, man!

Great, healthy plants.

It looks like you'll have some primo bud coming.

Good luck!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

You take the same care of those babbies that you have been doing so far and they are going to show you alot of love. Good stuff man!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 27, 2007)

Heres some updates of my White Widow, Northern Lights and a few Mystery plants.:hubba: 
I had 7 nice males i killed yesterday.:hairpull:  Hope these are all ladies.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice grow and setup, Your going to have a real nice harvest at this rate!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 31, 2007)

:hairpull: 3 More males today,over 70% of the WW were males. I think all the ones I have left are young ladies. My northern Lights not showing signs of sex yet. The 2 big ones in the back may be a split should be sure in a day or so. I hate to see nice plants go male and have to KILL them.:hitchair:


----------



## Capone (Sep 1, 2007)

Goodstuff dude nice grow...were both growing NL so we should share advice once and awhile


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 2, 2007)

I have one large plant that I am not sure of the strain. As you can see in the picture it is causing me to raise one of my 400 watt light. The WW that is beside this plant are sitting on empty paint cans to try and get them closer to the light. 
*Is this tall one look like its worth keeping because of this problem?*
The other pictures are Northern Lights and WW mixed in.
Tomorrow is watering time I will take some better pictures than.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 2, 2007)

S21, You have some very nice, healthy looking plants there.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 2, 2007)

very nice grow you've got going....makes me wish i had enough room to grow more....keep up the good work!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great mang. Whatever your doing keep it up.   May the GREEN MOJO GODS be with ya. :aok: *


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 3, 2007)

sickener about the males m8,but the rest is lookin sweet as a nut


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi S21thomas, you have a nice grow.
Good luck!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 3, 2007)

Gave My Girls A Drink Today So I Took A Few Pictures.
*The First 2 WW*​ 

​ 
*Next Two Northern Lights*​ 

​ 
*Next Low Rider And Not Sure What Those 3 Are*​ 

​ 
*Last Two Tall Unknown And Close up Tall One*​ 

​


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

you're sure keeping them happy whatever you're doing..very impressive


----------



## trichnut (Sep 4, 2007)

wich one is Kaya?


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 4, 2007)

the ladies are looking good....keep it up....


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 7, 2007)

I was suprised to all the replies I got to help me name my girls. 
It may have cursed them. I think they are not getting enough light causing yellowing of the leaves and falling off. The botom is the worst. The pop-corn sized buds are comming along but the loss of leaves has me worried. If anyone can help PLEASE DO. pH @ 6.5 water and nutrients on schedule.
I think if they do good I will do a guess the wet wait towards the end of flowering.

IN ORDER CHARLOTTE  CRYSTAL  KAYA   EMERALD  DELILAH  JANIE


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

My plant is doing the same thing right now and I am in flower. I think this is a way for the plant to focus on the buding flowers rather than the foliage. You got to remember that this plant lives to die. Once in the flower stage it is going to put all of its work in to the buds hoping to pro-create.

This is natural at this point. If you start losing many layers of leaves at one point then I would get worried.

Your plants look good man!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2007)

*Whats up mang. The ladies are growing like crazy and looking great. I wouldn't worry much about the bottom leaves turning yellow and falling off this will happen. As long as it's just the bottom leaves and not working it's way up you should be fine.   Your doing one hell of a job mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Lookin good, I can't wait to see how those NL's turn out.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

toniC said:
			
		

> Lookin good, I can't wait to see how those NL's turn out.


 
I second that!!!!


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

:shocked: 

Some people are so lucky, don't have to worry about making grow boxes and trying to keep your plants conceiled. :holysheep:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 9, 2007)

The NL's are a week behind the WW. There is five of them that all show signs of being females. I hope there is not any Hermies. I am going to water and feed today will post some close up pictures of the buds and the NL. I am lucky to have an extra bedroom with a place to vent out the roof.


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

beautifull grow (and big) thomas,nice widows and NL you have there


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 9, 2007)

Sunday:9/9/2007: My girls are in week 3 of flowering. These pictures are of Charlotte the young ladie you all helped name. She got feed with one gallon of lab pure water containing GrowBig,2 tsp/gal Tiger Bloom, 2 tsp/gal Big Bloom, 1Tbl/gal and Beastie Bloom 1/2 tsp/gal. The next time she is thursty she gets stright water. Than we stop the grow Big and Beastie bloom and start her on the Cha-Ching with tiger and Big bloom. I hope Charlotte was hungry and all those FF nutrients head stright to all of her buds. Charlotte like all her sisters is loaded with bud. Tonight I will do a photo shoot of her biggest sister Crystal And maybe some of the others.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going to post another sister later tonight Kaya the short chuby girl!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 10, 2007)

*This is Kaya she is a little chubby Girl!! Chubby girls need loven Too!!!!*


----------



## Herblover (Sep 10, 2007)

s21,
What an inspiration.  Great Horticulture!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 5 NL starting week 4 of flower. Not a lot of Bud showing yet.


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 12, 2007)

Any pics of your sons Lowryder that did like it was suppose to.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 12, 2007)

(I'm new so this is my first time looking at your grow) but I really admire your set-up. I hope to be venting mine shortly. Good luck with your grow and more importantly, your harvest ; )


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 12, 2007)

*Richy-B 
Senior Member
Any pics of your sons Lowryder that did like it was suppose to.*

I think he may have some taken with a camera phone and posted some place. Iwill ask him tonight and see if i can put you onto them. They were nice. My next grow may be all Low Rider. They show sex early and grow quick if you don't top them like I did they use very little space and allow the whole plant to get light. With my space I could get a lot in the area with good light. 
My plants now get very little light @ the bottem.I think this is hurting them.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 12, 2007)

Thought i would put up a few more pictures . I am watering every 2 days.  Its starting to be a lot of work. No way i can water and let drain unless i put in the bathtub. Than lots of clean-up. My wife inspects when i am done:angrywife:  Picture 2 and 3 are the Low Riders.


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 12, 2007)

plants look real good wish mine looked that good


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 12, 2007)

Love the names you've given them...



 but now could you show me a little bit more of Kaya... she looks beautiful.


----------



## trichnut (Sep 13, 2007)

what variety is Kaya?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 13, 2007)

Kaya is a White Widow that will be in her 4th full week of flowering Sunday. I pruned her twice to get a bushier plant. She seems to be a little behind on her buds. I think by next week she will be looking a lot better. Next watering she will start on *Cha-Ching* along with her regular nutrient diet.:doh:


----------



## medicore (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice set up and beautiful plants s21.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah kaya is gorjis for a fat gurl nice job


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 15, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> yeah kaya is gorjis for a fat gurl nice job


 

LOL


Haven't you heard the saying "Fat chicks need love too"?



She looks like a little weed bush...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 16, 2007)

*CHARLOTTE WEEK 4 *




*CRYSTAL WEEK 4 *




*NORTHERN LIGHTS WEEK 4 *


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

thats crazy i wouldn't set my ladies on a raft to float around the pool i'd be worried about it taking a spill


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2007)

Your plants are awsome dude, buds everywhere, very nice.
Going to be a sweet harvest.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with GD..awesome plants. Keep doing whatever you're doing.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Capone (Sep 19, 2007)

nice


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 23, 2007)

*This is CHARLOTTE, CRYSTAL, and KAYA @ 5 weeks flowering today.*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 23, 2007)

*I have 5 Northern Lights @ 5 weeks into flowering today. There is very little bud if any yet. They are close to 4 feet tall. Has anyone every growen any that look simalar to mine? The picture of the plant on the site i bought the seeds had beautiful buds. It said 10 week flowering but i am getting a little worried want to see some flowering. *


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

your Widow's are looking very good....sorry bout the bad news for the NL's....


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

widows are looking great


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

Your ladies look good s21 good luck and keep up the good work


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 2, 2007)

*THE GIRLS STARTED WEEK 7 FLOWERING ON OCT 1st.*




















*THE LAST PICTURE IS MY FIVE NL X SHIVA> THEY ARE PUSHING SIX FOOT. I AM GOING TO PUT THEM OUTSIDE AND SEE IF THEY DO ANYTHING> I STILL HAVE 2 MONTHS OF NO FROST IN THE AREA I LIVE.:confused2: *


----------



## audix2359 (Oct 4, 2007)

Are they still in the 12" pots?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking great s21t!!! Your northern lights look sativa. Thats why they aren't budding much because they flower slower.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 4, 2007)

great goin S21T. Cant wait to see ya NL really bud up


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 4, 2007)

audix2359 said:
			
		

> Are they still in the 12" pots?


 
*Two are in 12 inch the others I have in 4 Gallon Buckets.
Here is a few pics of the NL Shiva before I put them outside.
The NL Shiva's were put outside yesterday. I miss them all ready. Here is a picture of the area their in and a couple of them outside.
They were taking up to much space hurting the light to the WW. I just hope the farmer dosen't cut his field till their down. I have a good couple of months growing time where I am. Need to learn how to take pics outside these are sad. i will go to give nutrients once a week and stay away the rest of the time. I have to 4 wheel to get to them.


*


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been watching your journal because I am about 2 weeks behind you and it is nice seeing what I can expect!  Thanks!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 6, 2007)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> I have been watching your journal because I am about 2 weeks behind you and it is nice seeing what I can expect! Thanks!


 
How are your Girls doing?
This last week mine have been getting real top heavy. I tied some to keep them from breaking. Sunday starts week 8 of flowering. I hope to go @ least 9 weeks. I have my one named Kaya that I cut cut twice. She is a short bush with about 8 good sturdy main branches. They will all produce good colas. I am going to post a few pictures of here later today when she wakes up.
*GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GROW!!*​


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 6, 2007)

I have been growing N.L. X Shiva with success.  Good yield and potency.

see my GJ.  My last grow took me 10-11 weeks for harvest.  this grow has only been in flower a couple of weeks and i have tons of budz developing.

good luck


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 6, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> I have been growing N.L. X Shiva with success. Good yield and potency.
> 
> see my GJ. My last grow took me 10-11 weeks for harvest. this grow has only been in flower a couple of weeks and i have tons of budz developing.
> 
> good luck http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...582#post144582


 
*Thanks alot for the information.*
Great looking LADIES you grew. 
I hope mine do ok outside and the area dosen't get bush hogged. I think if they stay outside for 2 months or so I may have some goodies to look foward to.
There were 5 that were starting their 8th week of flowering tomorrow. Since I put them outside we have had rain every day. Its going to be sunny and hot (90's) all next week. That should make the girls happy. I will get some pictures up sometime next week. 
Here is a few shots of KAYA one of my WW that I cut two times when she was in veg. I think she will be my best yeild out of the 6 I have.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 6, 2007)

s21thomas...

Looking good.  Kaya looks good - she always has.  A great comparison on the topping-or-not issue.  Keep it up.

PB


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 7, 2007)

*CHARLOTTE STARTING WEEK 8 FLOWERING TODAY!!​*


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 8, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> How are your Girls doing?
> This last week mine have been getting real top heavy. I tied some to keep them from breaking.



I am now waiting for that add-on of mass that is supposed to happen in the last two weeks.  Nice to hear that it is happening now for you.  My WW is extremely fragrant, sticky, and dense.  If they bulk up now, I will be extremely happy!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 11, 2007)

:holysheep:  Damn bro would you like me to come over for a week to help you harvest those fine ladies   you have me drooling over here lol great looking ladies bro peace


----------



## jash (Oct 11, 2007)

nice buds man:aok:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 13, 2007)

Day 55 flowering here is a picture of one of my Widows I didn't prune beside one that was pruned.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 13, 2007)

Lookin like a bountifull harvest man.  Great Job!  Plants are lookin healthy.  you gunna let it go two more weeks or ????? how the trichs lookin?  you probably have a setting on your camera for close ups????  Show us the goods up close  :hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 13, 2007)

:holysheep:  :hubba:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 13, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Lookin like a bountifull harvest man. Great Job! Plants are lookin healthy. you gunna let it go two more weeks or ????? how the trichs lookin? you probably have a setting on your camera for close ups???? Show us the goods up close :hubba:


 
*Camera is not the best. This is this best I can do!!*


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 13, 2007)

oh yes....that looks mighty tasty.


thank you.

Most cameras have a dial to change settings and have one particular for upclose. I think mine says 28" or less setting???????  My flash wont work with it though so you gotta get it in the day or before the light goes full blast.  

The reason i say is, that would be a good submission for BPOTM.   

props


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 14, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Day 55 flowering here is a picture of one of my Widows I didn't prune beside one that was pruned.
> 
> View attachment 36480
> View attachment 36479


 
so is it safe to assume by the picture that it would be more beneficial NOT to prune?? both plants looks great and im not knocking either one, but it looks like the un-pruned one produced more buds..or was this picture taken right after pruning?

im asking because im working on a widow crop and was thinking about pruning, on week 3 of flowering now, heres my frow journal..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=153633#post153633


----------



## Thorn (Oct 14, 2007)

I didn't think you could crop them once they began flowering?

s21thomas, I been watching your grow for a while now and its lookin pretty tasty, keep it up man


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 14, 2007)

Grownincali420
so is it safe to assume by the picture that it would be more beneficial NOT to prune?? both plants looks great and im not knocking either one, but it looks like the un-pruned one produced more buds..or was this picture taken right after pruning?
im asking because im working on a widow crop and was thinking about pruning, on week 3 of flowering now, heres my frow journal..
___________________________________________________________

DON'T CUT YOUR LADIES WHILE FLOWERING

When I pruned my plants they were in 10th day of veg. The bush (KAYA) was pruned a second time a week or so later.
I've read pruning can cause males. I think this may be true as i had 14 males out of 20 plants. 
*From what I have read you NEVER want to cut or disturb your ladies during flowering!!*
I have 4 other Ladies I cut once they are producing a lot more bud than the uncut. *This is only my 2nd grow so you don't want to go by what I say. *
*ASK* the more *EXPERIENCED *Grower.
I can only show the results on my pictures which I think that my pruned plant KAYA will be my largest yield. These pictures were taken yesterday. She is grow ing alot slower. Charlotte my girl with the largest is real close to being finished. I am going to flush her monday with Some flush i have and stay with just water till I chop her.
I will put all 6 plants pictures up later this afternoon so you can see the differance pruned or nonpruned.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 14, 2007)

pruning, is a no no when it comes to flowering, most growers say not to do anything to ur ladies when floweirng, myself on the other hand i pinch and tie them down like crazy. to make them shoot all over the place and contain height issues.  but thats not pruning. the only pruning i've ever done to a plant was topping it during veg, and u'll see later tonight or tomorrow in my journal exactly what that does to a science.   i have one lady right now with over 20 tops on it. it had over 30 but demised good growth on the plant as an overall.  and i also attempted to top one my ladies about 3 day of flower and it flowered fine showed double tops at every point. but it stressed it too much caused it to go hermie on me, and i didn't have my dutchmasters reversal. so i had to cut that out.

so in summary, only prune during veg no matter what day it is, once u hit flowering theres a very small gap in time for u to do any such pruning without forcing ur plant to change its sex.  best to let nature do its thing.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

i prune only the bottom nodes that will not be exposed to the light or will not be nicely devolped buds.  I try to refrain from pruning as much as possilbe but do snip the occasional large fan leaf that is covering a really nice bud.

Just don't make a habit of pruning and get out of control with a bonzai plant.  you want to keep as many leaves as possible as thats where the plant stores its energy.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 14, 2007)

you guys are the best...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 14, 2007)

*Just A Few Bud Pictures Day 56 Flowering!!*


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 15, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm **** s21..that looks dank!


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice grow can't wait to see more


----------



## Thorn (Oct 15, 2007)

They are some tasty ladies!

At the top of this page (5) is the pic on the left the one you didn't prune? If so then i'd say the pruned one looks much more buddy. I didn't prune mine, but i really wish i did after seeing yours and some others.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 16, 2007)

Day 58 Flowering and flushed all 6 LADIES 4 are ready but KAYA and Twiggy will go a few more weeks. I will get 1 more watering in without the flush and CHOP CHOP.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 16, 2007)

Thorn said:
			
		

> They are some tasty ladies!
> 
> At the top of this page (5) is the pic on the left the one you didn't prune? If so then i'd say the pruned one looks much more buddy. I didn't prune mine, but i really wish i did after seeing yours and some others.


 
Yes the tall one is Twiggy uncut and Kaya is on the right the Bushy Girl cut twice in early vegatation.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool, I think topping and pruning is the way forward, short plants with plenty of bud! Will defo be topping my next grow!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 18, 2007)

Cut Three Of The Girls Wet Weight With Very Little Stem 498 Grams. Sorry My Camera Is Taking Such Bad Pictures. I Can" Seem To Get The Settings Right. I Will Work On Some Quality Pictures. We Still Have 3 More Ladies To Go In A Few Weeks. Seems Like It Will Be A Rewarding Grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 18, 2007)

Superb journal, my man! Good job!


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful!  I am not far behind you!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a few pictures a little better quality, 24 hours into drying!! Man they shrivel up fast. 









:woohoo:   :48:


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 18, 2007)

Verry Niccce!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 19, 2007)

mmmmm, tasty.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2007)

*Great job mang. Now it's time to enjoy them beautiful buds. :hubba: *


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Job, s21!!  Enjoyed this Grow Journal very much and looking forward to seeing the results of the remaining ladies!  Excellent!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 28, 2007)

This is day 70 flowering with Kaya and Twiggy my last to Girls. They have @ least another week or so.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey man - looking great.  MMMMMmmmmm big nugs and buds.  

PB


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 28, 2007)

How tall is she? Kaya?


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome stuff man!!!!


----------

